# Burton Deuce 2009?



## chubsm (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I had one for a bit, not sure how much you weigh and stuff, but I had the 158 wide, and its buttery as hell..I was just starting out when I got this board, and it wasn't a board for me to learn on. So if youre looking for a soft board, it's that for sure..


----------



## Critical_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the '08 Burton Elite 158 which is the Deuce in '09. I loved it! it was a little heavy but it had great edge and it was really smooth and soft... You'r gonna like it...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ill be the first one to say it before the hounds do:

Burton is garbage lol


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i rode that board and after 2min the board snapped in half and one end sliced through a ski leash and the other half went flying and got stuck in a rock like Excalibur


----------



## Critical_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

....aaaah, its a shame. you should have gone towards "the light"


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yes i shouldve gotten the NS SL-R with Flow bindings, Analog Pants size 3XXL and some stupid basketball jersey over my DC jacket, a skull bandana and suspenders hanging from under my ass and then i really wouldve been mainstream and call people "douch-nozzles"


----------



## Critical_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, but also make sure you get boots 3 sizes bigger...



Mr. Polonia said:


> yes i shouldve gotten the NS SL-R with Flow bindings, Analog Pants size 3XXL and some stupid basketball jersey over my DC jacket, a skull bandana and suspenders hanging from under my ass and then i really wouldve been mainstream and call people "douch-nozzles"


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i think were confusing the poor OP lol


----------



## Critical_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

All jokes aside....

The Deuce is a very nice first board. Get more experienced and look at Lib Tech, Never Summer and nevertheless higher end Burton such as the Custom V Rocker... I only hear good things about it....


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

My cousin has this board, he loves it. He also has a Burton Love from that year that he bought for the graphic, and he prefers the deuce.

He is like 6 ft. 130 lbs. riding a 159. Funny, he never said it felt like a noodle (he is the noodle in this equation). :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I feel pretty good about my purchase now. Will take it out for a test run tonight. I got it for $195 at a local Dick's sporting good's store. They have all 2009 models on uber clearance till the 24th. 33% off of the lowest marked price.

I was leaning towards the 2009 bullet BUT since I want the board to be able to accommodate my skills as they get better, i opted for the Deuce 162cm wide (I am 6', 190lbs, shoe size 11).

My friend got the Burton Bullet for $150. All boards were brand new, sealed. We got some rockin deals on shoes too. I got my K2 Transit Boa 2009 for $70, he got the K2 Pulse $59.

Bindings were: Mine Salomon Force 2007 (purchased on clearance for $25), his Flux Premium 2007 $40.

Not a bad package.

Here is my shopping spree for this winter (Cost is what I paid after shipping/taxes and all discounts/coupons applied) I double dipped and milked a lot of discounts :


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> yes i shouldve gotten the NS SL-R with Flow bindings, Analog Pants size 3XXL and some stupid basketball jersey over my DC jacket, a skull bandana and suspenders hanging from under my ass and then i really wouldve been mainstream and call people "douch-nozzles"



I think I know who this comment was directed at.... but that is my setup man. 
I have an SL-R and Flow teams, quit hatin'! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL. I will check out Never Summmer, had never heard of them before. Now I know what NS means. So much for testing out the board, started to rain by the time I got home from work so all the ice got packed and melted.


----------



## iplaydrums (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ill be the first one to say it before the hounds do:
> 
> *Burton is garbage *lol


Wait, Isn't Burton one of, if not THE best snowboarding brands out there?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

iplaydrums said:


> Wait, Isn't Burton one of, if not THE best snowboarding brands out there?


no. and I pwned a Deuce in about 25 days of riding on it. Big pile of garbage, then burton wouldn't warranty it, even though I bought it at a Burton rep sale in Oakland. 

F Burton boards and bindings. 

love,


----------



## Critical_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

So I just came back from riding my Custom X and remembered why I sold my GNU CHB...


----------

